# Using fwbuilder

## lyallp

I have been fiddling with fwbuilder (Firewall Builder) against my Gentoo linux using iptables.

Does anyone have a nicely commented firewall builder save file that they can post, as an example of wonderfulness?

In particular, I have a web server (on port 80), tomcat (on port 8080), cifs/samba shares, and ssh, a VirtualBox remote desktop access port and vnc.

I have a couple of other services but I don't really care if they are externally visible or not, such as CUPS, mySQL, etc.

I know all the services that are running on my machine and I don't really need a firewall to protect these services, but I am interested in seeing what is actually probed against my machine.

----------

